# PCGH.de: EU-Gutachten: Nutzung von MP3-Playern kann taub machen



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel


----------



## IDontLoveYou (13. Oktober 2008)

> EU-Gutachten: Nutzung von MP3-Playern kann taub machen


Ach. Die EU ist auch schon auf dem neusten Stand?

Trotzdem find ich ne Beschränkung unsinnig, da 90dB in Bahnen oder so durchaus gerechtfertigt sind. Auch wenn man die anderen damit nervt. Schließlich sind wir hier nicht in den USA, wo man den Hersteller des MP3-Players auf Schmerzensgeld wahrscheinlich erfolgreich verklagen könnte.

Ich hör zwar selten mit Kopfhörern Musik, allerdings krieg ich nen Anfall, wenn die zu leise sind. Bzw. die Player.


----------



## MisterBombastic (13. Oktober 2008)

Naja , ist ja nichts neues . 

Sagt mal Leute : Was soll der Hinweis zum IPhone ?

"Der Ipod von Apple verfügt über eine einstellbare Mindestlautstärke für Musik"
Das ist NICHTS gutes !!! Müsste schon die Maximallautstärke einstellbar sein , so hört sich das etwas nach Schleichwerbung an


----------



## IchKannNichts (13. Oktober 2008)

Ach nee - ist ja mal was Neues.

Das Problem tritt wohl bei jeglicher Nutzung von Kopfhörern und Lautsprechern und entsprechender Intensität auf. Ob nu bei MP3, den guten alten Walkman (noch mit Kassette), den Discman oder zu Hause ist der Effekt immer der Gleiche.

Zu laut Musik gehört, führt zu Hörschaden. Ist nun mal so.

Die Nachricht schreit ja wieder nach Populismus der EU - wir haben grad nichts zu tun, also lassen wir uns etwas Sinnfreies einfallen.

Dann muß man sich nicht mit dem Punkt: 

*Landwitschaftliche Subventionen bei Tabakanbau in Milliardenhöhe*

rumärgern.

Ich glaub das wäre wichtiger!


----------



## guna7 (13. Oktober 2008)

Presslufthämmer und so was können auch taub machen!


----------



## BikeRider (13. Oktober 2008)

Dann müsste ich schon längst taub sein.
In meinem Leben hab ich schon eine Menge *Walkman und Discman *besessen. Die wahren und sind alle nicht leise


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (13. Oktober 2008)

Was soll denn das? Die haben mir doch nicht vorzuschreiben, wie laut ich Musik hör *aufreg*


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Oktober 2008)

MisterBombastic schrieb:


> Sagt mal Leute : Was soll der Hinweis zum IPhone ?
> 
> "Der Ipod von Apple verfügt über eine einstellbare Mindestlautstärke für Musik"
> Das ist NICHTS gutes !!! Müsste schon die Maximallautstärke einstellbar sein , so hört sich das etwas nach Schleichwerbung an



Die Maximallautstärke ist sowieso einstellbar.
Hier gehts aber um die negative Seite von MP3 Playern und ne Mindestlautstärke ist da sicherlich ne erwähnenswerte Hilfe für alle, die sich die Ohren ruinieren wollen.




$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Was soll denn das? Die haben mir doch nicht vorzuschreiben, wie laut ich Musik hör *aufreg*



Nö, die müssen nur am Ende deine Behandlung bezahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






IDontLoveYou schrieb:


> Trotzdem find ich ne Beschränkung unsinnig, da 90dB in Bahnen oder so durchaus gerechtfertigt sind. Auch wenn man die anderen damit nervt.



Yeeehah! Jeder soll das Recht geben, seinen Nachbarn zu belästigen.



> Ich hör zwar selten mit Kopfhörern Musik, allerdings krieg ich nen Anfall, wenn die zu leise sind. Bzw. die Player.



Ich krieg immer nen Anfall, wenn ich meine lauter drehen muss, damit ich die Musik vom Nachbarn nicht mehr höre :$


----------



## aurionkratos (13. Oktober 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hier gehts aber um die negative Seite von MP3 Playern und ne Mindestlautstärke ist da sicherlich ne erwähnenswerte Hilfe für alle, die sich die Ohren ruinieren wollen.


Also bei meinem iPod lässt sich die Lautstärke ganz auf 0 stellen  .

Ich denke mal, dass die Funktion zum begrenzen der maximalen Lautstärke gemeint ist, die man dann einstellen kann.


----------



## Gast20150401 (13. Oktober 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Was soll denn das? Die haben mir doch nicht vorzuschreiben, wie laut ich Musik hör *aufreg*




Das mag sein.Aber es gibt auch viele jugendliche ( 12-16 jährige) die keine Ahnung haben was zu hohe Lautstärke anrichten kann im Ohr. Deswegen ist das schon sinnvoll.


----------



## Birdy84 (13. Oktober 2008)

frankreddien schrieb:


> Das mag sein.Aber es gibt auch viele jugendliche ( 12-16 jährige) die keine Ahnung haben was zu hohe Lautstärke anrichten kann im Ohr. Deswegen ist das schon sinnvoll.


Wahrscheinlich genauso sinnvoll wie ein Verbot von Killerspielen. Verbote sind selten gut, Aufklärung ist immer besser! Wie will man außerdem die Lautstärke begrenzen, da verschiedene Musikstücke unterschiedliche Lautheiten aufweisen?!


----------



## denox (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin der Meinung, dass billige und damit schlechte Kopfhörer, die die Umgebungsakustik nicht ausreichend abschirmen, das weit grössere Problem darstellen. So muss man ja fast den Umgebungslärm übertönen, um die Musik anständig geniessen zu können, wenn man das bei nem Format wie MP3 überhaupt noch sagen kann. (High Definition bei der Akustik interessiert offensichtlich niemanden!)

Aber gute Kopfhörer, die entweder in der Ohrmuschel abschirmen, oder das Ohr ausserhalb abschirmen (geschlossenes Prinzip), sind vielfach teuer. Man sollte die Hersteller von portablen Musikplayern daher zwingen, solche Höhrer bei ihren Abspielgeräten beizulegen, dann sind auch keine 100dB notwendig und man könnte zusätzlich technisch unzulängliche Kopfhörer verbieten.
Ist zwar auch ne Art Bevormundung, jedoch sind viele Leute zu faul sich mit der Technik ausreichend zu befassen, oder eine notwendige Investition ihrer Gesundheit wegen zu tätigen. Für solche Leute wäre so ne Bevormundung echt nicht verkehrt.

Eine weitere Lösung ist, dass sich die Lautstärke langsam um einen gewissen Wert reduziert. Das Ohr gewöhnt sich daran und man merkt es nicht mal beim Musikhören. (Ausser der Umgebungslärm ist sehr laut.)


----------



## bauer-akil (13. Oktober 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Maximallautstärke ist sowieso einstellbar.
> Hier gehts aber um die negative Seite von MP3 Playern und ne Mindestlautstärke ist da sicherlich ne erwähnenswerte Hilfe für alle, die sich die Ohren ruinieren wollen.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich krieg immer nen Anfall, wenn mich solche Leute in der Bahn belästigen. Und das nur, weil sie mal  viel zu laut Musik gehört haben, und jetzt ihr Gehör schon so kaputt ist, dass sie es nicht mehr leiser drehen können, weil-wie du schon sagst-sie sonst einen Anfall kriegen würden. 
Ihr solltet euch alle mal gescheite Kopfhörer a la (ich weiß, dass ein accent  tegu auf das a kommt, aber ich glaub bei meiner tastatur ist der knopf kaputt)
sony mdr v-150 zulegen, dort habt ihr gescheite Bässe, und die Nachbarn würden euch auch nicht mehr hören.

Ich zumindest fände das sehr nett, denn deswegen wurden Kopfhörer erfunden, damit andere Leute nicht von der eigenen Musik belästigt werden, es kann doch z.b. sein, dass andere Leute nicht eure Musik mögen, und die können nichts gescheit lesen, wenn so leute wie ihr in der nähe sitzt


----------



## FadeOfReality (13. Oktober 2008)

denox schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, dass billige und damit schlechte Kopfhörer, die die Umgebungsakustik nicht ausreichend abschirmen, das weit grössere Problem darstellen. So muss man ja fast den Umgebungslärm übertönen, um die Musik anständig geniessen zu können, wenn man das bei nem Format wie MP3 überhaupt noch sagen kann. (High Definition bei der Akustik interessiert offensichtlich niemanden!)
> 
> Aber gute Kopfhörer, die entweder in der Ohrmuschel abschirmen, oder das Ohr ausserhalb abschirmen (geschlossenes Prinzip), sind vielfach teuer. Man sollte die Hersteller von portablen Musikplayern daher zwingen, solche Höhrer bei ihren Abspielgeräten beizulegen, dann sind auch keine 100dB notwendig und man könnte zusätzlich technisch unzulängliche Kopfhörer verbieten.
> Ist zwar auch ne Art Bevormundung, jedoch sind viele Leute zu faul sich mit der Technik ausreichend zu befassen, oder eine notwendige Investition ihrer Gesundheit wegen zu tätigen. Für solche Leute wäre so ne Bevormundung echt nicht verkehrt.
> ...



Bin ich voll deiner Meinung, bevor ich meinen IPod verkauft habe (mir is einfach der Klang eines anständigen Creatives abgegangen...) 
hatte ich so "normale" Ohrhörer wie sie den Sony Walkman Handys beigelegt werden, 
die haben absolut nichts von aussen abgeschirmt und musste somit z.b. im Zug (bin Pendler) immer ziemlich laut aufdrehen damit ich was verstehe.. und da bei hohen Lautstärken der Ipod nano voll in die Knie geht was Klangqualität angeht (allein der Ipod ist für mich als leichten Audiophilen schon eine Schmach gewesen) habe ich meine Musik nicht mehr genießen können.

habe mir dann nachdem ich den Alten losgeworden bin einen Zen x-fi gekauft bei dem (auf das will ich auch hinaus) die Hauseigenen EP-830 beigelegt sind.. diese sind InEar Ohrhörer.. ich brauche nur die Lautstärkestufe 4 von 25 damit ich im Alltag nichts störendes mehr mitbekomme und Stufe 6 um einen vorbeifahrenden Zug nicht mehr wahrzunehmen.. nebenbei könnte ich auch den Player auf volle Lautstärke stellen.. meine Nachbarn würden nichts mitbekommen (getestet!) das ist ein sehr guter Ansatz von Creative! so sollten es auch die anderen Hersteller machen, einige mögen sich jetzt denken dass InEar sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig bzw. unbequem sind, mja es geht war wirklich etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig in der ersten Zeit aber mit den richtigen Ohrpolstern drauf (Größe) sitzen sie sogar sehr gut.

Um etwas zum eigentlichen Thema noch zu sagen: Ich finds nicht gut dass uns die EU vorschreiben will wie laut wir Musik hören, das liegt dann eigentlich in unserer Entscheidungsgewalt was wir mit unserem Körper tun (ich gehöre aber nicht zu denen die ihr Gehör aufs Spiel setzen) und nicht in deren.
Die EU schreibt uns schon so viele Dinge vor irgendwann reicht es.. 
und  ich mag auch keine Leute die so schlechte Kopfhörer besitzen oder so laut hören dass ich aus 5Meter mit dem Wind noch jedes Wort davon verstehe was der Sänger oder die Sängerin in dessen Ohr schreit.. aber das ist mit meinen EP-830 sowieso Vergangenheit.

JM2C 
Fade


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (13. Oktober 2008)

es ist mir ein allgemein ein rätsel, wie laut manche leute ihre kopfhörer stellen... da hör ich nur noch rauschen 

aber das ist mal wieder so eine feine sache... da sitzen jahre lang renomierte wissenschaftler und politiker zusammen und sagen uns anschließend:
"lautes musikhören mit einem sogenannten mp3-player kann zu hörschäden führen"   echt traurig.

grade das wir keinen untersuchungsaussschuss dafür gebraucht haben .

warscheinlich erfahren wir bald auch noch, dass heiße herdplatten weh tun und toiletten nicht zum hände waschen geeignet sind.


----------



## KreuzAss (13. Oktober 2008)

Na da wissen wir ja, wo unsere Steuergelder (da)hin fließen. Ein Gutachten mit Erkenntnissen, die schon Jahrzehnte bekannt sind. Schon in den 80ern war dies beim Walkman ein grosses Thema und wurde sogar im Schulunterricht behandelt. Wir schreiben das Jahr 2008 und die EU hat es auch bemerkt ! Bravo, echt klasse !


----------



## bierchen (13. Oktober 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich krieg immer nen Anfall, wenn ich meine lauter drehen muss, damit ich die Musik vom Nachbarn nicht mehr höre :$


Dito.

Und diesen Idioten darf ich als Steuerzahler in 10 Jahren dann das Hörgerät finanzieren? Nein, Danke.
Leider müssen soviele Leute doch immer wieder vor der eigenen Dummheit bewahrt werden.


----------



## Kötermän (13. Oktober 2008)

Wie wärs mal mit nem anderen Gutachten?
1. Ein Posten als Politiker kann korrupt machen.
2. Ein Posten als Politiker kann Realitätsverlust verursachen.

Oh... da fallen mir noch mehr ein.


----------



## FadeOfReality (13. Oktober 2008)

3. Ein Posten als Politiker kann Chrometophobie auslösen (wieso sollten die sonst für sowas so viel Geld rausschmeissen?)


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde diese Bevormundung sehr schlecht finden. Jeder soll selber entscheiden können, wie laut er Musik hört, solange er seine Mitmenschen damit nicht stört.

P.S.:
4. Ein Posten als Politiker kann Schäublomanie verursachen (hat zwar nichts mit diesem Thema zu tun, aber egal)
5. Ein Posten als Politiker kann geldgierig machen
...


----------



## daniel kay (14. Oktober 2008)

Zu lautes MP3 player hören kann taub machen...

Da hab ich noch ne beunruhigende neueigkeit, zu lang direkt in ne taschenlampe starren kann BLIND machen... wann kommt das taschenlampen verbot?


----------



## MrMorse (14. Oktober 2008)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich würde diese Bevormundung sehr schlecht finden. Jeder soll selber entscheiden können, wie laut er Musik hört, *solange er seine Mitmenschen damit nicht stört*.



Das tun aber die meisten in den öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln .
Die zeigen auch kein Verständnis, wenn man sie bittet, die 'Musik' leiser zu machen (wenn die wüssten, wie 'schei**e' die Musik ausserhalb klingt, würden sie das in meiner Situation auch nicht toll finden).

Sollen sie. Es sind zukünftige Kunden (Tendenz: wachsend). Meine Kids werden nämlich Hörgeräteakustiker .


----------



## MrMorse (14. Oktober 2008)

daniel kay schrieb:


> Zu lautes MP3 player hören kann taub machen...
> 
> Da hab ich noch ne beunruhigende neueigkeit, zu lang direkt in ne taschenlampe starren kann BLIND machen... wann kommt das taschenlampen verbot?



Das Verbot würde kommen, wenn alle (die bisher MP3-Player zu laut nutzen) in eine Taschenlampe starren würden.
Tun sie aber nicht. Komisch.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (14. Oktober 2008)

daniel kay schrieb:


> Zu lautes MP3 player hören kann taub machen...
> 
> Da hab ich noch ne beunruhigende neueigkeit, zu lang direkt in ne taschenlampe starren kann BLIND machen... wann kommt das taschenlampen verbot?



oder gleich Sonnenverbot.

Jeder weiß doch das laute Musik (oder lange direkt in die Sonne gucken) auf dauer schädlich ist. Dummheit muss eben betraft werden. Das geschieht den Nervensägen in Bussen und Bahnen ganz recht 

Will nicht wissen was diese Studie dem Steuerzahler gekostet hat


----------



## FadeOfReality (14. Oktober 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> oder gleich Sonnenverbot.
> 
> Jeder weiß doch das laute Musik (oder lange direkt in die Sonne gucken) auf dauer schädlich ist. *Dummheit muss eben betraft werden*. Das geschieht den Nervensägen in Bussen und Bahnen ganz recht
> 
> Will nicht wissen was diese Studie dem Steuerzahler gekostet hat



Ich bin ja nicht generell dafür dass wir Dummheit bestrafen sollten, aber warum entfernen wir nicht einfach alle Warnhinweise und lassen das Problem sich selbst lösen? (Zitat aus einer Signatur gefunden in einem Anime/Manga Forum)

..und gekostet hat es sicherlich genug, frage mich nur manchmal ob denen vielleicht der Platz am Konto ausgeht oder sowas in der Art..

man sollte lieber andere Sachen "verbieten"


----------



## GtaSanAndreas (14. Oktober 2008)

So etwas nennt sich Hörsturz was durch viel Stress (für die Ohren=sehr lange bzw sehr laute Musik oder Geräusche allgemein) und zu wenig wirkliche Ruhe Pausen verursacht wird. Und das weiß man schon sehr sehr Lange  . Da hätte man sich das Gutachten auch sparen können weil es ja schon längst bewiesen ist (die wissen irgendwie nicht was sie für ihr Geld tun sollen )

Aber die Bezeichnung um die 90 db sagt ja mal garnichts aus (Und wer hört eigentlich so laute Musik??? Ist ja fast ein Flugzeugstart.....). Es reichen schon 30 db wenn man Kopfhörer benutzt....

Bestimmt kommt bald ,,Eu-Gutachten: Spielen im Sitzen verboten"

Wie ein neues Gutachten zeigt, ist sitzen während des PC spielens wegen einer unkonfortablen Haltung Ursache für einen krummen Rücken.

Was daran neu sein soll?


----------



## JonnyB1989 (14. Oktober 2008)

GtaSanAndreas schrieb:


> Es reichen schon 30 db wenn man Kopfhörer benutzt....



Da is einer aber nicht im Bilde. Was laut und leise ist 30 Dba sinds wenn ein PC läuft. 60 Dba hat ein normales gespäch. Und 90 Dba hat zum beispiel ein Schlagschrauber oder ähnliches, ein Düsenjetstart hat 160 dba.

Ich habs auch dick wenn Kopfhörer alles von ausen durch lassen, so das ich meinen MP3 Player (der auf 100 Dba limmitiert is) voll aufreisen muss, dass mir nach dem Musik  hören und ich in meinem stillen Zimmer sitze und mir die Ohen pfeifen. Dann müsste aber die Lautstärke in Diskos auch reduziert werden, da herschen meist 120 Dba und nach ein paar Stunden is das richtig fördernt für die Taubheit. 
Ich finde es wieder toll, wenn Steuergelder für so einen Müll von Gutachten ausgegeben wird, da auf fast jeden MP3 Player ein Warhinweiß steht sollte dieser auch ernst genommen werden, wers nicht tut is selber schuld und sollte die Kosten für die Behandlung selber übernehmen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Oktober 2008)

frankreddien schrieb:


> Das mag sein.Aber es gibt auch viele jugendliche ( 12-16 jährige) die keine Ahnung haben was zu hohe Lautstärke anrichten kann im Ohr. Deswegen ist das schon sinnvoll.



Die bisherigen Regelungen haben eher dazu geführt, dass Jugendliche gecrackte Firmware ganz toll finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aufklärung wär da schon der bessere Ansatz - aber klär mal den heutigen Durchschnittsjugendlichen auf...



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Wie will man außerdem die Lautstärke begrenzen, da verschiedene Musikstücke unterschiedliche Lautheiten aufweisen?!



Die ist gar nicht mal so verschieden. Die Pegel eines Line-Out Ausgangs sind ebenso begrenzt, wie der gesamte Dynamikumfang des Formats - Man kann ein Stück zwar ein bißchen lauter abmischen, aber viel Spielraum bleibt da nicht, da selbst eigentlich ruhige Titel gern die ganze Bandbreite nutzen, um unterschiedliche Lautstärken innerhalb des Titels feiner abzustufen. (ein Klassik-Stück kann in Abschnitten sowohl leiser als die ruhigste Ballade und in anderen lauter als übelster Death Metal sein)
Problematischer sind da eher schon die unterschiedlichen Effizienzen der Kopfhörer - meine Senheiser sind gefühlte 30% leiser, als die, die Apple beigelegt hat. Regulieren kann man aber nur die Ausgangsleistung oder die Leistung mit den beigelegten Kopfhörern.



denox schrieb:


> Aber gute Kopfhörer, die entweder in der Ohrmuschel abschirmen, oder das Ohr ausserhalb abschirmen (geschlossenes Prinzip), sind vielfach teuer. Man sollte die Hersteller von portablen Musikplayern daher zwingen, solche Höhrer bei ihren Abspielgeräten beizulegen, dann sind auch keine 100dB notwendig und man könnte zusätzlich technisch unzulängliche Kopfhörer verbieten.



Die Folgekosten durch 100.000 Verkehrsunfälle würden die der Hörschäden bei weitem übersteigen.
Z.B. New York wollte MP3 Player in der Öffenlichkeit schon komplett verbieten, weil zu viele temporär "taube" vor Autos laufen...



@alle, die den Wert der Studie anzweifeln:
Es wurde nicht untersucht, ob Lärm das Gehör schädigen kann, das war bekannt.
Untersucht wurde, ob längerfristige Beschallung unterhalb der z.B. in Arbeitsvorschriften als unproblematisch angesehenen 80db(A)  taub macht und ein Abschätzung, wie viele Leute in der EU ihre MP3 Player in dieser Weise verwenden.
Das mag jetzt auch recht trivial und nach "kann man sich denken" anhören - wenn man Milliarden-$-Konzerne in ihrem Geschäft einschränken will, reicht "kann man sich denken" aber nicht und wenn es keine wissenschaftliche Untersuchung gibt, muss die EU halt erst eine in Auftrag geben und das Ergebniss abwarten.


----------



## unterseebotski (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde sagen das gilt nicht nur für MP3-Player, sondern auch für Auto-Soundanlagen.
Wenn ich da so manche Leute einer bestimmten Bevölkerungsschicht in ihren getunten Karren sehe, die aller Welt ihren grottenschlechten Musikgeschmack zeigen müssen: da sind Schalldrücke am Werk, dass alle Außenteile der Karre lautstark vibrieren und Ströme, dass sich das Bremslicht im Basstakt verdunkelt. 

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass man auch davon taub wird.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (14. Oktober 2008)

Wenn ein Verbot für laute MP3-Player kommen sollte, kann sicher einige Player modden, um die Limitierungen aufzuheben.


----------



## maGic (14. Oktober 2008)

ich bin kurz nach Geburt gehörlos


----------



## NixBlick (15. Oktober 2008)

*Hey wer braucht die Lunge wenn man Taub ist.* Moment irgendwas stimmt daran doch nicht, aber ich komm nicht drauf.  Da kann man ja froh sein das man wenigsten noch hören kann wie der Arzt sagt sie werden an Lungenkrebs sterben wegen den ganzen Zigaretten.

Kommt mir ein wenig scheinheilig vor. Machen sich um die Ohren sorgen aber Rauchen wird nicht weiter eingeschränkt.  Aber irgendwas muss man ja vortäuschen damit man denkt die kümmern sich um die Gesundheit.

Wir sollten alles verbieten was der Gesundheit schadet oder noch besser es wird für jeden Menschen regelmäßig ein Ernährungsplan aufgestellt da wird bestimmt was er essen darf und was nicht. Und Süßigkeiten werden generell verboten!


 Bin für Aufklärung und nicht für Verbote!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Oktober 2008)

Du forderst also ein Werbeverbote für tragbare Musikspieler, Verkauf nur an Ü18 und keine Nutzung in öffentlichen Räumen?


----------



## NixBlick (15. Oktober 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du forderst also ein Werbeverbote für tragbare Musikspieler, Verkauf nur an Ü18 und keine Nutzung in öffentlichen Räumen?


*g*
Ja ich hab es übertreiben, aber es kommt angesichts anderer Probleme irgendwie Lächerlich vor. Man will die Lautstärke drosseln aber Rauchen darf man soviel man will, FastFood/Süßigkeiten ohne ende in sich reinstopfen bis zum Herzinfarkt. Den brauch man aber nur auszukurieren und weiter geht es. Aber weil man Musik zu laut machen kann, da muss die EU einschreiten. Das klingt einfach für mich Gehör wichtiger als langes Leben.  Und erweckt bei mir den Eindruck da musste jemand ganz schnell etwas finden um beschäftigt zuwirken.


----------

